# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - Pic by samssimonsays



## Sumi

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 ​If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.​_


----------



## micah wotring

"It's not lookin' good for that old dog. He's gonna die!!!"


----------



## micah wotring

"C'mon everyone! git 'm!!!"


----------



## Bunnylady

Shep working on his animal standup humor routine- "oh, no wags, please - just throw biscuits."


----------



## MrsKuhn

Why do those goats look so funny, we don't have tails like that


----------



## madelynmccabe

Those don't look much like goats, LETS GET 'EM!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What ya'll lookin at....can't a gal "go" in peace?


----------



## Genipher

Sumi said:


> _Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_
> 
> _The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _
> 
> _After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!
> 
> *How to Enter:*_
> 
> Reply to this thread with your caption
> 
> Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
> _That's it! Caption away!!
> 
> Here's the image for this contest:
> _
> _View attachment 20164
> 
> If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._​




"We've gathered together today to talk to you about your catnip problem..."


----------



## MrsKuhn




----------



## HomesteaderWife

"First rule of fight club- _don't talk about fight club_!"


----------



## HomesteaderWife

"I put $20 on the dog!"


----------



## TAH

Genipher said:


> "We've gathered together today to talk to you about your catnip problem..."


----------



## Sumi

Genipher said:


> "We've gathered together today to talk to you about your catnip problem..."


Here is our winning caption! Congratulations @Genipher, that was a great caption!


----------



## Sumi

Join our new contest here: http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...ntest-08-11-2016-pic-by-barnyardrescue.34273/


----------



## micah wotring

Way to go @Genipher !


----------



## madelynmccabe

Yay @Genipher!!!


----------



## Genipher

Woohoo!
I am the champion...!
I mean, I gratefully accept this award. Thank you to all those cat-nip loving felines out there!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats Genipher!


----------



## Genipher

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats Genipher!




 Thanks!!


----------



## MrsKuhn

way to go @Genipher that one made me snort coffee when I read it awhile ago


----------



## Genipher

MrsKuhn said:


> way to go @Genipher that one made me snort coffee when I read it awhile ago



I do what I can.


----------

